# problem when changing display resolution in console mode



## jronald (Jul 15, 2010)

The kernel has been recompiled to support the feature, I mean

```
options VESA
options SC_PIXEL_MODE
```

The video card is nVIDIA Ion, its GPU is C7A-IO.

The problem is that the new kernel doesn't suuport resolution 1440x900.
Any solution?

With an ATI video card, all is fine. It seems that the kernel doesn't support nVIDIA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2010)

Probably not the kernel, but the VESA support in the video card BIOS.  See vidcontrol(1).

VESA modes only go up to 1280x1024: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers

Above that, you have to depend on the video board vendor to care enough about the VESA BIOS to support fancier modes.

For higher resolutions, X may be the only option.


----------

